# Lugar geométrico de las raíces



## calesa (Abr 26, 2006)

Aquí les dejo unos enlaces muy interesantes respecto a este tema:

http://www.des.udc.es/~luis/scc/problemas/ejtema4scc.pdf
http://ib.cnea.gov.ar/~dsc/capitulo8/rootlocus.htm

son dos espero te sirvan


----------

